# Squash



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Any health issues for dogs eating raw squash?


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

It's not very digestible unless cooked but shouldn't cause any problems - lots of dogs like the taste.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Summer squash (the zucchini type) or the orange winter kind with hard shell?


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Connie I have yellow and zucchini...more squash than "friends" who eat chemical-free produce!


----------



## Shawndra Drury (Jun 28, 2010)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> It's not very digestible unless cooked but shouldn't cause any problems - lots of dogs like the taste.


 Lol, Lily got into one of those once... the results were not good, but she was very pleased with herself nontheless.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Mine love it .., both the yellow & green..grated & raw or steamed a bit.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Connie I have yellow and zucchini...more squash than "friends" who eat chemical-free produce!


Your friends might be chemical free Howard, I still think you dip into the wildwood weed..:razz:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Connie I have yellow and zucchini...more squash than "friends" who eat chemical-free produce!


Raw "zucchini guts" (actually, the insides of all the summer squashes), with their low cellulose content, fall into the category of being easily accessible to dog digestion.

Raw winter squashes, gourds, and gourd-type vegetables like pumpkin are not easy for dogs to digest, and so they provide little accessible nutrition and can present blockage problems.

I use zucchini guts in the dog produce (a small part of the diet, but still great to get free!) when they take over and people are trying to sneak them onto their neighbors' porches at midnight.



"I have yellow and zucchini...more squash than 'friends' who eat chemical-free produce!"

_
"Minutes after you plant a single seed, hundreds of zucchini will barge out of the ground and sprawl around the garden, menacing the other vegetables." _ — Dave Barry.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Anne Jones said:


> Mine love it .., both the yellow & green..grated & raw or steamed a bit.



Mine do too.

When they are really superabundant, I scoop out the guts and toss the shell. If I were paying for it at the store, I'd grate or otherwise process the shell.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

lynn cheffins said:


> it's not very digestible unless cooked but shouldn't cause any problems - lots of dogs like the taste.


hahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm just starting to see 3-4 inch zucchini on my plants. If the dogs get them my ass is grass.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Gerry YOU'RE the only _WILDWEED_ around here. Funny, you talk about it soooo much, humnnnn#-o
I had 5 small ones for a late breakfast...good stuff Bob!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Howard your dog should be fine . Dogs are like goats . Where there's 1 there is always 3 . Good luck and happy fishing .


----------

